# Samsung Led Tv UA46B6000VVMXL software problem



## srinivas_anand (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi,
I purchased Samsung 46" LED Tv one year back. Model Number UA46B6000VVMXL. I got photo, music and video menu options in Media Play when I connect the USB drive. Recently I downloaded firmware update from the samsung website and updated my TV software. Now the video option in media play is missing from the menu. I tried to revert the software version to the previous one eventhough the menu option is not coming. Can any one please help me out to restore the previous version of software in my tv to play USB video. Thanks in advance. SrinivasA


----------

